# Fudge's New Friend, Meet Tramp



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

for those of you who dont know this is Tramps story
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/161167-lost-bunny-york-area.html


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Awww he looks so much happier already! Is he being lovely?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol you cant beat a good wee up the wall!!! ut:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww they look so cute together, are you keeping him? They both have happy smiling bunny faces.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> lol you cant beat a good wee up the wall!!! ut:


they are both intact, no way round a good wee up the wall :lol:, its fudges hutch, i had them in a carrier for an hour or so, all went well so i put fresh hay in the hutch and put them in (not the way to bond most rabbits! but worked really well for these 2, think they were both just craving some company  )


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Awww he looks so much happier already! Is he being lovely?


he is bless him, although im sure fudge didnt appreciate being picked up by the scruff, put in a corner and raped :lol: :lol: :lol: was so funny, although in tramps deffence, fudge raped him first!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Can't believe I am genuinely jealous of Tramp! NOT that I wanna be raped or rape darling Fudge!!!!!!!

No seriously that is fantastic that they have bonded so easily! I am happy for them both...they both needed it and deserved it! Well done you!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Can't believe I am genuinely jealous of Tramp! NOT that I wanna be raped or rape darling Fudge!!!!!!!
> 
> No seriously that is fantastic that they have bonded so easily! I am happy for them both...they both needed it and deserved it! Well done you!!!!!


that really did make me LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

hopefully they will carry on getting along, they will need a very close eye kept on them, as neither is neutered, my vet is off sick though, not expected back till next year, and i dont want to let just any one loose on my rabbits, and i hate the thought of keeping them alone that long, fudge looks much much happier now he has trampy, have to take marthas word that trampy looks happier though :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> that really did make me LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> hopefully they will carry on getting along, they will need a very close eye kept on them, as neither is neutered, my vet is off sick though, not expected back till next year, and i dont want to let just any one loose on my rabbits, and i hate the thought of keeping them alone that long, fudge looks much much happier now he has trampy, have to take marthas word that trampy looks happier though :lol:


I know I apologise...I am a bit in a silly mood!

Awww well all I know is they both look happy! Fudge spent his life after his litter (that included Tasha) on his tod...supposedly anyways. So bet they have been desperate for company! Hope they stay together!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> I know I apologise...I am a bit in a silly mood!
> 
> Awww well all I know is they both look happy! Fudge spent his life after his litter (that included Tasha) on his tod...supposedly anyways. So bet they have been desperate for company! Hope they stay together!


im not sure how fudge would manage to rape you any way, he can only just manage to rape tramp, i have pictures of him jumping at your legs in an attempt and failing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

yeah bless him, he really didnt seem happy on his own, but i dont want to risk him by having some one i dont trust do his op, i could never forgive myself if it went wrong!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> im not sure how fudge would manage to rape you any way, he can only just manage to rape tramp, i have pictures of him jumping at your legs in an attempt and failing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> yeah bless him, he really didnt seem happy on his own, but i dont want to risk him by having some one i dont trust do his op, i could never forgive myself if it went wrong!!


HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh he's all man that Fudge!!!!!!

Well if this works out long term you might just be able to hold out till your vet comes back! Really hope so hun! He is in the right place now thank goodness.

For all of you who don't know...ie everyone except me and Lil_Miss lol....one of the previous owner's does has just given birth...she has no idea who the daddy is. Meaning there is a chance Tasha could be pregnant!...possibly with HER dad Fudge. How can you not know which rabbits have been out together!!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

niki87 said:


> For all of you who don't know...ie everyone except me and Lil_Miss lol....one of the previous owner's does has just given birth...she has no idea who the daddy is. Meaning there is a chance Tasha could be pregnant!...possibly with HER dad Fudge. How can you not know which rabbits have been out together!!!


I knew! Me me!

People are such stupid idiots! I hope Tasha is just having a broody few weeks and isn't preggers.

Tramp does look much happier. He was having a right old thump in the past couple weeks. No good to be in a 4ft guinea cage


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

whats the betting she will be rehoming more bunnies soon eh niki? im still hoping Tash is just phantoming


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I knew! Me me!
> 
> People are such stupid idiots! I hope Tasha is just having a broody few weeks and isn't preggers.
> 
> Tramp does look much happier. He was having a right old thump in the past couple weeks. No good to be in a 4ft guinea cage


Oops sorry didn't know u knew! Well he looks very calm now 



Lil Miss said:


> whats the betting she will be rehoming more bunnies soon eh niki? im still hoping Tash is just phantoming


I know I bet she will be doing soon...well she gave away 3 out of her 6 so now she's got 6 again! So presume the three will go...though she might just rehome old ones


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

probably  either that or she will keep the 3 that look the prettiest

fudge and tramp are getting on really well, they both seem to be loving having each other around, the mounting seems to have stopped and they were happily snuggled up together, although i have to say i was half expecting to find tramp evicted from the hutch this morning, and niki curled up with fudge, in his place :lol: :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

If they are both intact, are you not going to have pregnancy problems?

*Heidi*


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> If they are both intact, are you not going to have pregnancy problems?
> 
> *Heidi*


Heheheheheheheheeh

They're both boys


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> If they are both intact, are you not going to have pregnancy problems?
> 
> *Heidi*


   if i do it will be a miricle!!!!! i will sell my story to the papers and become filthy rich mwahahahaha


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh I hope Fudge is preggers!!!!!!! Baby Fudges!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Ooh I hope Fudge is preggers!!!!!!! Baby Fudges!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i hope its tramp thats preggers if either of them are, hes like twice the size of fudger  :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

ahhh, I did think it was odd that you put them together! For some reason I has Fudge in my head as a girl 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> ahhh, I did think it was odd that you put them together! For some reason I has Fudge in my head as a girl
> 
> *Heidi*


  fudge is not amused








he ses "as still has mah furreh teabagz ya know, mean hoomin!"


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ What HE said!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww, sorry Fudge. I thought you was too pretty to be a boy 

*Heidi*


----------

